# Bumper Car, Anyone?



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

As some of you may recall, I resurrected a 1966 International one-ton AWD over a year ago and have enjoyed some 3,000 miles in it since. But, I've feared tangling with a whitetail on the road, because parts are scarce on a 50 year-old vehicle. So, here's my new insurance policy!

Top photo shows the OEM bumper in place. Pretty wimpy for such a vehicle.

Replacement is custom all the way including some unique bends to protect and follow front-end contours without blocking the lights. All the ends are capped to keep dirt out and the main bumper is finished the same way. Next step is paint and installation. Not sure of the weight, but it'll be a fine deer buster.

Any suggestions on the finish?

My first thought is acid-etching primer and top coat spray bomb something. Won't be any fancy chrome.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Very nice Glen. I'm not going to suggest a finish other than black because it's hard to see on my phone and you've done an awesome job on it so far.


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

That will push some critters.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Yeah, black is what I was thinking and I'll set off the lettering in white.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Looks awesome, flat black with tractor red lettering.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

IH red? Good idea, Rick. Got some of that in stock.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

glenway said:


> IH red? Good idea, Rick. Got some of that in stock.


 That's the one I was thinking of.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice Glen, did you make it?

You're gonna need a custom skid plate so you don't get any of them deer stuck underneath...


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

No, Eric. My friend, Mike, made it based on our agreed-upon design. All I had to pay was one load of firewood.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I would suggest a product like Herculiner in black with the red lettering. It wont scratch as easy when a set of horns drag along it !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Or you could paint it something whimsical !


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I am not sure I have seen that color YD.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

looks great glen should do a fine job keeping mr whitetail off the grill and hood


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

knapper said:


> I am not sure I have seen that color YD.


I think Glen will get the meaning


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

To make whimsical clear as the mud on my fender liners: "_In the whimsical linguistics of theoretical physics, the "naked" electron is an imaginary object cut off from the influences of the field, whereas a "dressed" electron carries the imprint of the universe, but it is all buried in extremely tiny modifications to its bare properties." -_Leon Lederman et al., The God Particle

I'm a marked man in that rig anyway, so something whimsical wouldn't matter from that standpoint.

But, I still am leaning toward Rick's suggestions.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm just wonder'in if that old corn binder can hold that nice bumper up off the ground.LOL.

Pretty sure Rick has your color conundrum figured out--- in the depths of my mind---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- I like it.

awprint:


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm wondering the same thing, Cat. The beast is set up for duals -front and rear - and I have some extra wheels. Or, we can start drilling holes.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Looks Great That ought to do the job, I actually thought about one for my truck For Road Hazard Dummies that got their License at Wally World Man People are just NUTS!!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

After second thought and having moved the monster bumper around by myself, I think the old one-ton binder will hold it up just fine. Not nearly as heavy as a snow plow and not cantilevered like a plow.


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

Very nice looking and I would guess next to bomb proof. I agree that the black with red lettering would look very nice!

Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

catcapper said:


> I'm just wonder'in if that old corn binder can hold that nice bumper up off the ground.LOL.
> 
> Pretty sure Rick has your color conundrum figured out--- in the depths of my mind---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- I like it
> 
> awprint:


How big was the shovel you used to get there ?


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

We are going to mock it up and attempt to install it Saturday. Once that's finished, I'll transport it back to my place for painting. Then, we'll reinstall it and the original mounts will be fortified with a welded gusset system yet to be engineered.

When complete, I hope never have reason to remove it again.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Very nice bumper, you mentioned welding in place. Would that not transfer the impact to the frame and possibly bend it---say with another vehicle? Maybe try to give enough "standoff" horizontally forward, that would allow with some grade 8 bolts attached into the frame, a bit of relief for movement--without damage to the body. Make horizontal slots about 2" long in the bumper mounting bracket-- with the bolts against the rear end of the slot, and during impact---allowing that 2 inches for bumper rearward movement-- to "absorb" the initial impact, without directly subjecting the frame to damage. Just a thought! That also allows for removal in case of damage or other needs.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Best drawing I could make but it gives an idea of what I'm talking about.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks, Antlerz. That idea makes sense and we still have time, because the bumper installation didn't happen yet.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

NP--Also if you go my route, drill the holes for the bolts to mirror the opposite side of the frame, in a side to side relation so far as how far from the top, and from the front of frame. The slots need to be perfection as possible as well, to distribute an impact as evenly as possible. If its in the budget i would have someone with a CNC make the slots in the bracket before it gets welded to the bumper--the smoother the inside portion of the slot, the smoother the process of bolt travel in the slot-- if you ever impact. I know its not rocket science but the details ensure it performs as designed. Then put the bolt in from the outside going in, and put the nut on the bolt, but only flush with the end of the bolt.(this is to keep weld spatter out of the threads), and weld/tack good the nut on the inside/opposite of the frame---*taking care not to weld the nut to the bolt.* If need be, I can draw an overhead of that. I know you do work on tractors so far as restoration, so apply that attention to detail which I know you possess, and it will be perfect.

BTW for a coating , have it rhino lined. Frankenmuth is where an applicator/shop is.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

My friend, Mike, is an accomplished metal fabricator. You may know some of his work if you've ever seen the TV show Street Outlaws. He just machined 10 engines for Big Chief and is the tool man for many other racing entities including Mercury Marine racing and others not identified.

When I pass your ideas on to him, he'll be able to make it happen. Piece of cake compared to what he's already done with the bumper.

He kind of changed priorities on me a couple of weeks ago, after we had set up the installation. Instead, he had me install a new exterior door on his house. Now he wants a new water softener and that'll eat up more weekend time. Guess I gotta be patient.

Not sold on the looks of Rhino Liner on the bumper, though.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

glenway said:


> To make whimsical clear as the mud on my fender liners: "_In the whimsical linguistics of theoretical physics, the "naked" electron is an imaginary object cut off from the influences of the field, whereas a "dressed" electron carries the imprint of the universe, but it is all buried in extremely tiny modifications to its bare properties." -_Leon Lederman et al., The God Particle
> 
> I'm a marked man in that rig anyway, so something whimsical wouldn't matter from that standpoint.
> 
> But, I still am leaning toward Rick's suggestions.


After all that colliding... they still cant make internet work without hanging up.

Nice work, Glen and Glens buddy. I suggest not paint.... Gun bluing.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

After reading all the suggestions on paint, I came up with NO PAINT, just hit a few deer and never wash it, MAd MAX look, lol


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

The rest of the truck is not quite up to the Rat look, or would it be down to it? For me, it's still flat black and IH red lettering. Too dang cold to paint now anyway.


----------

